# Anybody like cats?



## Tony Wells (Feb 8, 2012)

I think I am in the cat rescue business. A neighbor across the road can't or won't try to keep up with spaying/neutering to control population.  So we help. My daughter made her first youtube presentation:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdX63SGf_-8



Tell me what you think. I'll pass it on to her.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, I think they enjoyed making it. I'll be sure to pass your comments along to her.

Thanks!


----------



## brucer (Feb 9, 2012)

tell her she did a nice job on the video...  

 I have a friend that runs a rescue shelter in the next town over, she does a lot of stuff on facebook..


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh just so cute, my Richard also enjoyed Im sure you will get the help.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 9, 2012)

Yup, they are pretty tatsy in a slow cooked soup with asian veggies... Oh you mean as in keeping them as pets?  I guess you could do that too.  Sorry guys I just couldn't help myself.  Just kidding about eating Mr Boots.
Bob


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Can't stand the darned things!


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Feb 10, 2012)

Tony, Tell her I enjoyed it and I'm not even a cat person. Though we have one in the house. The music was good too.
Bobby


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tony,

Tell your daughter that she did a great job. 

I like cats but don't have one now. Chester reminds me of a big old tomcat I once had. My mom and dad moved to Mineola TX into to a large farm house which was not mouse proof. Mom was having issues with mice and asked to borrow my cat. He cleaned up the mice in short order and then disappeared. Mom thought he had be run over by a car but a local farmer down the road told her that a cat fitting his discription had moved into his barn. We never got him back as the farmer was happy with him living in the barn and I am sure old tom was happier that too.

Benny


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, Monday, Chester gets to ride to Texas A&M Veterinary Hospital for some testing and a consult with a surgeon. They will tell us if he is a candidate for the surgery he needs.

I appreciate all the comments.


----------



## core-oil (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Tony 
  , sorry to hear Chester is ill, Hope the vetenarians get him well again, I lost my cat, Old Lachlan ( He was my pal) last year, We had him 17 years still miss the old guy, he would hang out in my workshop, I have never seen a cat with engineering intrests before!,  His old buddy drifted in about 12 years ago, feral, hungry & wild,  Took a while to tame him, he was the same color as Chester, Three years ago he fell victim to cancer, As a cat he would position himself between anyone else &me when they came close to me,  Both these guys seemed to be my protectors.

   your daughter did a great job on compiling the video
                                                                                Dan.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 14, 2012)

Reporting in from the Veterinary Hospital. Consultation with Vet and results were not encouraging. They did an Ultrasound procedure to attempt locating and evaluating the number and size of any liver shunts. There are several. At least one large one and numerous smaller ones. There is also the possibility of more inside the liver where the UT would not show. Next step in diagnostics is a CT scan with contrast dye. Prognosis at this point is not good. Left alone, and with constant meds and modified diet, the animal would succumb to liver failure in 1-1 1/2 years, with QoL very low for the last half of it. If, and I mean if the CT scan shows a minimum number of shunt vessels, while he is sedated for the scan the decision will be made whether to proceed with ligation. They use a special ligation ring that over time shrinks down around the errant vessel and forces the blood to take an alternate, and hopefully correct route through the liver. The smaller vessels would be ligated @100%. Some surgeons give a 35% chance of mortality during the operation, others as much as 65%. This Vet seems to take a more optimistic position than some surgeons. Apparently, this is a pretty rare condition.

Best case scenario is to have successful ligation and after about 6 months of modified diet and medications, a normal life could be achieved that would last 10-12 years. The cost of this procedure is not cheap. I had never heard of it before.

http://www.vetsurgerycentral.com/pss.htm describes the condition.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 14, 2012)

Pets are members of the family here too.  It's never a question about money when it comes to any of my girls.  It is about QoL.  If I can get em fixed up so they have good years remaining then I say to em to do what they need to do.  If it becomes a quantity versus quality then much as I hate it I have them put to sleep so they dont suffer.  We have had as many as six big dogs at a time and as few as one.  I like to go to the pound and rescue the big dogs nobody wants.  We have acreage that is fenced so they have room to run and romp around.  Plenty of squirells and rabbits to keep them busy chasing them too.  Only had one dog smart enough to catch them.  She could pick em off on a dead run, and knew how to intercept them rather than outright chase them.  She's getting old now, so she has given up running them down.  Hope the cat is doing better and you get what your hoping for too.
Bob


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 14, 2012)

*ya all correct*

Although I do like dogs, Its hard especially if he or she is an insider, and your an old man and you may be on call.
The cats big possesion is the box. I can not think of any in the kingdom that is potty trained out of the box.
cold water, meow mixture instant alarm system the owner I am the servant.  dog v/s cat - feed dog walk dog,
dog plays falls asleep.  Cat eats goes to its bathroom, wash's up, give a big yawn sleep gets energy ,screws with
computor, phone, steals pens pencils lighters, cat on table, counter impossible, dogs dont do that. Dogs dont strike
windows chasing snow flakes.  You ever see a dog trying to turn on water faucets, or cabinet doors. I go to bathroom
and theres always a little hand under the door rattling it, a dog dont do that.  Bring food in , bring wood in, a dog dont
care, cat, everything he has to inspect.  Say your old man alone, again I like the dog, but just put a paper bag on
floor dog dont care, cat after stricking it, next thing he goes in it and goes to sleep. He's pretty good dont destruct
when im gone goes to bed when I do and dont move till i get up. Cat downside, when small they are exactly like
children you constanly have to be on them like stoves are fire. He already knows about 110vts when he bit a lamp
cord and somehow went straight up to the ceiling.  I always tell him he walks like an angle, he looks like an angle
but is the devil in disguise.............I got cabin fever too.


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ya all correct*

She did a great job on the video. I pray yall get the funds raised for the surgery.
JP


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: ya all correct*

Well, I fell down on the job keeping this thread updated. Chester is still with us. We opted not to do the surgery, since we couldn't get our local Vet (good person) and the A&M people to agree, really. We did decide that (with help of the local Vet) with proper medication and modified diet, Chest could have a reasonably happy life. So, he gets liquid medication 3 times a day, and a special low protein diet. And a laxative to keep him cleaned out. All to do what the liver normally does. He has spells where he is glassy eyed and seems to be tripping, and falls over, but it only lasts a few minutes. We just had a test they recommend every 3 months, and the local tooled up to do, a blood ammonia test. It was below normal....we were very happy. Our strategy is working. He seems very happy, plays fetch incessantly, and in general behaves just as a cat should. I expect he will live quite a while yet, although we are realistic minded about it. Things could take a sudden turn for the worst with little notice.

Thanks for bring this back to mind, jp.

When you coming for that tailstock?


----------



## the gentleman (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ya all correct*

I like cats, but I can not eat a whole one by myself . . . JUST KIDDING, WE HAVE A DOG AND A CAT


----------



## dickr (Apr 1, 2013)

Your daughter did a wonderful job and our hats are off to your family for being aware of the over population of cats and dogs. They need all the help they can get with the spay and neuter. We hope Chester pulls through. You have given him a good life and he has apparently returned the feeling (when he can) The article on the liver not functioning was very interesting, our neighbor down the road had a similar situation with their puppy. Had no operation but special diet, that was 3 years ago and she is doing fine so far. Maybe the same for Chester!
dickr


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 1, 2013)

Dog guy here. I am allergic to cats though I do not have a general dislike for them in honesty I cannot claim a great fondness either. What drives me nuts is how our neighbors let their cats freely roam over to our house and make our front porch area smell like a litter box during the spring and summer months. With that in mind I strongly dislike those cats and their inconsiderate owners who allow them to freely use our property as a community litterbox. This is what makes people cat haters, this is also what makes these cats "go away" though I have no such intentions myself. Speaking with cat owners like this is pointless, they look at you like you are mad. That is why people like this lose their cats...........


----------



## EOD1959 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dogs have masters------Cats have staff

Dennis


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 1, 2013)

That's OK Uncle Buck....dogs "go away" too around here. There are leash  laws and property owners have the legal authority to take out off-leash  dogs on their property if they feel threatened, or their livestock,  which includes other dogs and cats are endangered. I don't love dogs,  nor do I hate them. But I have had the displeasure of dispatching dogs  nearby renters left behind who were a threat to my family. My wife could  not walk out to the mailbox safely. I felt I had no choice, as County  Animal Control was of no help. They figure us country dwellers can take  care of things like this when needed. I would rather have had them come  get the dogs. They may have had a chance then.

In the Spring,  like you are talking about, tomcats "spray" their territory, and yes it  it certainly is a disgusting smell. Neutered cats do not do that, and  for that matter don't roam as freely or s far. That's another argument  in favor of population control.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 1, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> That's OK Uncle Buck....dogs "go away" too around here. There are leash  laws and property owners have the legal authority to take out off-leash  dogs on their property if they feel threatened, or their livestock,  which includes other dogs and cats are endangered. I don't love dogs,  nor do I hate them. But I have had the displeasure of dispatching dogs  nearby renters left behind who were a threat to my family. My wife could  not walk out to the mailbox safely. I felt I had no choice, as County  Animal Control was of no help. They figure us country dwellers can take  care of things like this when needed. I would rather have had them come  get the dogs. They may have had a chance then.
> 
> In the Spring,  like you are talking about, tomcats "spray" their territory, and yes it  it certainly is a disgusting smell. Neutered cats do not do that, and  for that matter don't roam as freely or s far. That's another argument  in favor of population control.



I am agreeable with all of this. While we have a dog I don't like others dog crap in our yard, nor do I like seeing dogs loose and running about. Mean dogs certainly do need to go away one way or the other! In actuality I do not dislike either cats or dogs on the whole in reality, though my allergies will not permit close contact with cats. I have known a few decent cats in my time. Both are important to the people that love them.


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, I kinda like cats a little...They are especially good with Teryaki sauce.....Oh you meant as a pet?  Sorry, I couldnt help myself.  We had a big ole barn cat for a ew years but he got old and couldn't outrun the neighborhood dogs anymore.  I am mostly a dog guy.  I'm workin on momma for a sheppard/wolf mix puppy right now.  She wants a small dog and I want a home defense and companion dog for when I am home all alone.  I aint scared of what can get in the door because mr Ruger barks here and bites there, but I would rather just hold em till the sherrif comes and gets em from the dog.  Much more humane, even though the theives don't deserve it....  Cats do have a place in the country especially if you have mice or barn critters like we do.  The horse barn next door keeps a mouse trap busy during that season.  

Bob


----------



## mtnlvr (Apr 1, 2013)

Tony, your daughter did a great job on the video.  It's nice to see someone trying to help the pet and not only think about the cost.  I would have shown my 2 cats the video but they are to lazy to watch and my dog is asleep beside me.  Good luck with the treatment.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 1, 2013)

Wonderful job on the video. Oh, and we have one too. Mr. Bits was the runt of the litter, abandoned by his mother out at the farm, nursed to health by my wife. Now he's 24 pounds and solid as a rock. Turns out he's part Maine Coon - they tend to get BIG!

While we're on the subject, here's something I think you other cat type people will like:


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 2, 2013)

I think your daughter did a fine job of that video. Yes, our pets are a part of our families aren't they.
Here are some pics of mine, past and present.

View attachment 51137

His name was Spunky. He lived for 18 years and left us in Sept. 2012. Him and my son grew up together.

View attachment 51138


His name was Minxie. He lived for 22 years and left us in Dec. 2012. Him and my daughter grew up together.

View attachment 51139


This is our new baby. Her name is Roxy. She is 15 Mo. old now. She may out live me, I don't know. She is very smart and brings us nothing but joy. (sorry the pic got turned sideways somehow)


----------

